# ****(إعلان هــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام جداً)****



## م المصري (18 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
اهلا بكل عضو زائر لقسم الطيران 
اهلا بكل مقبل غير مدبر يبغي علما نافعا و استضافة هنيه ​ 
هنا روابط مهمة لكل متصفح لقسم الطيران​ 
ملاحظة هامة : 
ننوه عناية الاخوه الافاضل لاستخدام خاصية البحث قبل وضع موضوع جديد .... قد يكون مكررا .... او مماثلا لمضمون موضوع آخر مفتوح للنقاش ​ 
في هذه الحاله سيضطر جهاز الاشراف الي حذف المكرر ... و دمج المتشابه ....
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
هنا : لوحة شرف قسم الطيران 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
هنا : مكتبة قسم هندسة الطيران 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
الأرشيف العام لقسم الطيران
_.,’ ْ ’,. فهــرس قسـم هـندسة الطيران .,’ ْ ’,._​ 
الأرشيف المتخصص لقسم الطيران
و تسهيلا علي الساده الباحثين في مواضيع بعينها جاري انشاء ارشيف متخصص للمواضيع ذات الهدف الواحد و اضافة روابطها تباعا ​ 
مواضيع سلامة الطيران و المطارات و الحوادث الطيرانية​ 
المواضيع الخاصه بالصواريخ​ 
المواضيع الخاصه بالطائرات الهليكوبتر​ 
المواضيع الخاصه بالمحركات​ 
المواضيع العامه و الاخبار و المواضيع الخفيفة​ 
المواضيع المتعلقة بدراسة الطيران و الكورسات الطيرانية​ 
مواضيع تصميم و شرح اداء الطائرات​ 
مواضيع الشرح العلمي لنظريات الطيران و النظريات العلمية المتعلقه بها​ 
البرامج الطيرانية و المحاكاه Simulation​ 
مواقع طيرانية​ 
مواضيع الطيران الشراعي و الطيران اللاسلكي و ط بدون طيار​ 
مواضيع الرادار و الـ Avionics​ 
مواضيع الفضاء و الاقمار الصناعيه​ 
المواضيع المتعلقه بوقود الطائرات​ 
جاري التحديث و الاضافه 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
مسابقه قسم الطيران الاولي 
اقيمت مسابقه قسم الطيران الاولي 
مسابقه فضائيه ...... هل أنت جاهز لتتحدي ؟​ 
و جاءت نتائجها كالتالي :
نتائج مسابقه قسم الطيران .... و الفائز بالجائزه​ 
انطلقت مسابقة قسم الطيران الثانية : 
مسابقة قسم الطيران الثانية​ 
و كانت النتائج هنا:
نتيجه مسابقه قسم الطيران الثانية .... مبروك
--------------------------------------------------------------------
روابط لمواضيع هامه أو مثبته :​ 
جديد : نقاش علمي حول بناء طائرة باشراف المهندس شيراد الجزائر​ 
كل ما تريد معرفته عن الطائرات الهيليكوبتر​ 
()كنوز المجد: مئات الأفلام الوثائقية ...عربي+روابط مباشرة ()​ 
لمن يريد دراسه الطيران .... و جولة في كليات و معاهد تدريس الطيران​ 
ماذا تريد ان تعرف عن هندسة الصواريخ​ 
() أين يعمل مهندس الطيران .. للمناقشة والاضافة ()​ 
أنظمة الدفع أحادي الوقود الجديدة,,
------------------------------------------------------------------------
لأبداء اية مقترحات و المشاركه في تطوير القسم و تنبيه جهاز الاشراف لأي ملحوظه اداريه او فنيه 
من هنا : نحو قسم طيران ......... رائع 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
اجتماعيات طيرانيه​ 

حوار اجراه المشرف العام و مشرف قسم الطيران جاسر مع مؤسس المنتدي المشرف العام المهندس
لقاء مع الاخ المهندس​ 
حوار اجراه مشرف القسم العام ابو حسين مع المشرف العام و مشرف قسم الطيران جاسر
لقاء مع جاسر​ 

تهنئة حارة للمهندس وليد سمير علي التميز​ 

نبارك للأخ Meid79 فوزه بمسابقه قسم الطيران و اشتراك مجاني لمده شهر في موقع الرابيدشير​ 

قسم الطيران يعلن حدادا عاما علي حصار أهلنا في غزه .... شاركونا وقفتنا​ 

مبروك للمتميزين من اعضاء قسم الطيران (fullbank-meid79-ابونهاد) 

مبروك للزميل شيراد الجزائر علي التميز​ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​ 
أحلي و أرق و أطيب .... التحيااااااااات
​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم​
إلى جميع إخواني زوار المنتدى وأعضائه​
 لي طلب لو لك أي اقتراح أو ملاحظة برجاء إدراجها في هذا الموضوع
وإليك الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78787.html

ولنسهم معا في تطوير بناء القسم​*


----------



## سامح الفيومى (5 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إلى إخواني هذا الموضوع الهام جدا
نظراً لما رأيناه من عدم الإهتمام بالمواضيع المثبته وما لها من أهمية لإحتوائها على روابط ومعظم ما يريده الزائر لقسمنا 
فقد رأينا إلغاء تثبيت جميع تلك المواضيع على أن يتم:-​
تثبيت مواضيع الأعضاء التي تحتوي على أعلى المشاهدات من الزوار والأعضاء وذلك إسبوعياً.​
تكريم وتمييز الأعضاء الأعلى في عدد المشاركات الفعالة والمواضيع الهامة.​
وعلى النقيض يقوم بعض الأعضاء بالمشاركات السيئة والغير فعالة فسوف يتم إعلان أسمائهم في موضوع ***(إعلان هام جدا)*** المثبت عالياً​
أرجو من جميع إخواني مساعدتنا في تطوير القسم والنهوض به لأعلى المستويات​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (5 نوفمبر 2011)

برجاء مراقبة الجديد في ذلك الموضوع على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2447826#post2447826​


----------



## محمد وحيدمليح (4 يناير 2012)

شكرراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد وحيدمليح (4 يناير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Ahmed Ab (26 يوليو 2012)

Thank you


----------



## عبير الشرق (20 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الجهد المبذول
تحياتي


----------

